# 10-74 update



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Frame should be going to heat treat this week, I finished the XC frame I had sold before I started the 10-74 ( check out the pic ) and hopefully I'll get some 1.5 headtubes from my machinist so I can build a bighit hardtail for myself, and then send the 3 frames together, I have to pay a '' batch '' price for the oven, and quench.
A guy where I work is going to start the wheel builds next week hopefully. I decided to paint it hot rod orange, very sick.
I'll keep in touch,
RTW.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Sweet.
I want to see the bighit hardtail.
BTW, how much would it cost for someone to buy a frame like that?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

those are sweet!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I wanna see this big hit hardtail too.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Ick, orange is fugly. Of all colors, why orange, rick? Atleast it's not yellow . . . rft: 

Here's an idea: why not orange and black stripes? Still ugly, but not so fugly. 

And it would go perfectly with a modded 07 orange Z1!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

not stripes, please no stripes, orange sounds pretty sweet its somthin diferant. this bike aint no cookie cutter!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I say... either green argyle with raw or green paint to match, or reduced 2007 Z1 with matching orange black fade paint.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Do we have to sacrifice good looks for a one of a?

I second R1D3R's idea.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> Ick, orange is fugly. Of all colors, why orange, rick? Atleast it's not yellow . . . rft:
> 
> Here's an idea: why not orange and black stripes? Still ugly, but not so fugly.
> 
> And it would go perfectly with a modded 07 orange Z1!


WTF? Why do you want it to look like Tony the Tiger?
This bike isn't made by Frosted Flakes you know.


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

Rick - Big up for your work.
It's great to see a bike in the making.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I prefer tigerish to flat orange. I HATE orange.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i wasnt remembring that the fork would be green , so i now think rid3rs idea of raw would be good. and throw in some green lettering




10-74 or maybe The Collaberation (because the bike is a "colaberation" of ideas)


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> i wasnt remembring that the fork would be green , so i now think rid3rs idea of raw would be good. and throw in some green lettering
> 
> 10-74 or maybe The Collaberation (because the bike is a "colaberation" of ideas)


I like the "*Colaberation*":thumbsup:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I think some part of the frame needs to be black . . . How 'bout raw with green lettering, but have the green lettering outlined in black? 

Here's a color coordinated bikeCAD (not the exact 10-74 (just something I had previously worked on), but it gets the point across)


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> I think some part of the frame needs to be black . . . How 'bout raw with green lettering, but have the green lettering outlined in black?
> 
> Here's a color coordinated bikeCAD (not the exact 10-74 (just something I had previously worked on), but it gets the point across)


Of course the raw aluminum will look quite a bit defferent, but thats exactly what I was thinking of! And BTW (hope I don't sound dumb but I think I missed something) what does 10-74 mean?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

If that's the case, and you missed something, I'll feel stupid with you.  

I think 10-74 is just some name rick came up with. I opted for 10-73 (I think it sounds better), but everyone else was happier with 10-74.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> I think some part of the frame needs to be black . . . How 'bout raw with green lettering, but have the green lettering outlined in black?
> 
> Here's a color coordinated bikeCAD (not the exact 10-74 (just something I had previously worked on), but it gets the point across)


if you look at the previous thread you will see this masterpiece 

this is my vote for paint


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> I think some part of the frame needs to be black . . . How 'bout raw with green lettering, but have the green lettering outlined in black?


 lets have the misalanious parts black, and definaty outline the letters, thatl make em stand out


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Orange with orange lowered z1 is where it's at. I dig it. Of course have some black thrown in there.

RTW Cycles, "The 10-74 Collaboration"


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Orange with orange lowered z1 is where it's at. I dig it. Of course have some black thrown in there.
> 
> RTW Cycles, "The 10-74 Collaboration"


The freerider paint job costs $300, sorry, can't do it. I have to build it with a budget of about 600. Trust me guys, I'll do it justice.
10-74 means something, I'll never tell. But it can be figured out, if someone gets it, I'll confirm it.

RTW.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> The freerider paint job costs $300, sorry, can't do it. I have to build it with a budget of about 600. Trust me guys, I'll do it justice.
> 10-74 means something, I'll never tell. But it can be figured out, if someone gets it, I'll confirm it.
> 
> RTW.


10-74, "negative" in most area's fuzz code.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

If rick only has $600 to build it up, he can't afford an orange z1. It costs 600 by itself! In fact, for only 600, the bike would have to go rigid unless most everything was bought used. I think everyone's in agreement that the fork would have to be new, because so far the only forks anyone has opted to put on are 07s. 

Why don't we all send 5 bucks to rick or something to help build it up? That's atleast an extra 100 bucks plus any spare parts.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Just get it clear coated. Ultra cheap.


----------



## americanethics (Dec 1, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> The freerider paint job costs $300, sorry, can't do it. I have to build it with a budget of about 600. Trust me guys, I'll do it justice.
> 10-74 means something, I'll never tell. But it can be figured out, if someone gets it, I'll confirm it.
> 
> RTW.


that's a good thing. IMO flame paint jobs are lame on anything besides an old school hot rod. Just get it powdercoated.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

americanethics said:


> that's a good thing. IMO flame paint jobs are lame on anything besides an old school hot rod. Just get it powdercoated.


powdercoat will add up to, and possibly over 1lb of completely unecessary weight to the frame. 
can't tell right now, but the orange in my head will probably remind me of the general lee.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

10-74 = someones DOB or when someone died...am i right?

is the seat tube welded? why?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

the seat tube aint welded thats just the peice it goes in


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

If you have a paypal account rick, I can help you out with a few $CAD That I have left in my paypal account.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

would 10-74 mean 10" seat tube 74 degree head angle?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

10-74 definetly represents how high i could hop that bike {in feet} and the amt of chicks ill be able to pick up with it


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> 10-74, "negative" in most area's fuzz code.


HeHe,
In '' fuzz'' codes negative means negative. Ever hear someone say negative on a radio ? It does'nt rhyme with anything, or sound like any other word, hence no change. If it helps, my old lady is an ACO.
Powdercoat weighs 4 oz.
Understand that I see raw frames in my dreams and nightmares...........
I weld frames for a living. Raw means unfinished.

RTW.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> 10-74 definetly represents how high i could hop that bike {in feet} and the amt of chicks ill be able to pick up with it


LOL!!!!
Hey DH, $600 in OEM money = about 1200 t0 1300 in '' DH'' money.
I'll handle the build fine.
Aggie, you just moved up many notches.
RTW.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

oh, OEM! Silly me!


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

orange is an awesome color imo. Go for it!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

damn, it sucks my paint will cost too much.....

oh well, it is still a sick bike regardless of color


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

10-74 = Intoximeter Operator Needed... at least in Alabama, LMAO...

http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/10-74


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i figured it out...that was simple.

it is obviously where he buys his drugs










when the coordinants 10-74 are typed into google maps, this point comes up  (the exact coordinants are 10.000000 -74.000000)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Keep the guesses coming for 10-74. Some funny stuff.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

the mark he got in welding class... 10 - 74 = -64?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hmmm?

NOSTRADAMUS

CENTURY 10 - 74

THE GAMES OF SLAUGHTER

"An revolu de grand nombre septiesme

Apparoistra au temps Jeux d'Hecatombe

Non esloigne du grand eage milliesme

Que les entres sortiront de leur tombe."

The year of the great seventh number accomplished,

it will appear at the time of the games of slaughter,

not far from the age of the great millennium,

when the dead will come out of their graves.


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

Somthing to do with interstate 10 and highway 74?

Are you an Agua Caliente Indian? Or a Soboba Indian?

Maybe you like the San Jacinto Park?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I GOT IT! He's thinking of a number between 10 and 74 and the person who gets the closest to the number gets the bike... It all adds up...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

42...


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

40...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

73 . . .


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*The answer is...*

Iran (Islamic Republic of):THE ANTI NARCOTIC DRUGS LAW

Article 19 
Non-addicts who use the narcotic drugs referred to in Article 4, shall be sentenced, proportionately, to *ten to seventy four lashes *or a fine of five thousand/to thirty seven thousand rials, and the non-addicts who use the drugs mentioned in Article B, shall be condemned to twenty to seventy four lashes or a fine of ten thousand to thirty seven thousand rials.

OR

Affligem, a fantastic Belgian brew from a monastary that's been going since *1074*

there you go :thumbsup:


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

12....


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

lol....is it completly random and you drew some numbers out of the air?


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

You've been welding for 10 years and you're 74 years old?


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

Maybe he was *10* years old in 19*74* when he started welding.

Anyways...........69


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

10 pieces of 7400 aluminum

2 seatstays
2 chainstays
2 dropouts
1 downtube
1 toptube
1 seat tube
1 head tube

now gimme gimme gimme (some stickers)


actually you don't heat treat 7000 series do you?


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

*Air time*

Is 10-74 a four digit transponder/squawk code?


----------



## giraffe (Oct 11, 2006)

hey all.
been lurking/learning for a while now, shopping for a new ride.
don't know why it took this for me to post, but...

10-74 is animal control ordinance for a dangerous dog.

yes?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Raghavan said:


> You've been welding for 10 years and you're 74 years old?


no no no, hes been welding for 74 years and hes 10 years old

wait....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> no no no, hes been welding for 74 years and hes 10 years old
> 
> wait....


Someone needs to go back to elementary school math :thumbsup: J/K.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

*10-74*

Too cool to see all the guesses, but sorry, none right yet.
BTW, I started welding @ 18, and I'm 48.
GeoffSS, the Iran thing killed me, nice job. How's Naz ? Tell her I said Hi. Does she ride urban ?
The frame goes to heat treat this Friday, or next Monday.
I'll keep in touch.
RTW.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

It took you 10 hours to build the frame and $74 to buy all the aluminum?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

10-74=Intoximeter Operator Needed (Alabama Public Safety Radio Code)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Raghavan said:


> It took you 10 hours to build the frame and $74 to buy all the aluminum?


Hahaha, nice one!


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Hahaha, nice one!


Actually, 10 days sounds more reasonable...


----------



## d-boy000 (May 12, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> 10-74=Intoximeter Operator Needed (Alabama Public Safety Radio Code)


hey did u get that off the free dictionary by farlex


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

10 wives and 74 kids................


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

coldsteele said:


> 10 wives and 74 kids................


DAMN!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

yea DAYUM! If so Rick wouldn't have time to build a bike, he'd be too busy trying to hang himself.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I figure 10-74 stands for October 1974 and since 1974 was an important year in the history of BMX, I'm assuming that the first BMX something happened in October. I think there were some BMX frame firsts that occurred in 74, but I'll leave it to others to figure out exactly what it refers to . 

Maybe it's when rickthewelder got his 1st bmx bike, then again, maybe 10/74 is when he finally hit puberty.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> yea DAYUM! If so Rick wouldn't have time to build a bike, he'd be too busy trying to hang himself.


I have one girlfriend, and she's enough trouble as it is!  J/K. Good thing she never reads here.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

giraffe said:


> hey all.
> been lurking/learning for a while now, shopping for a new ride.
> don't know why it took this for me to post, but...
> 
> ...


No.
And welcome. What kind of ride you looking for ?
ACO = Animal Control Officer.
Keep trying 
RTW.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Rick's grand dad died in october (10) or 1974 (74).


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Is 10-74 when an animal is frozen to the ground??? Like on Joe Dirt... No, not a fork!!!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Is 10-74 when an animal is frozen to the ground??? Like on Joe Dirt... No, not a fork!!!


Ok now I jsut can't resist 
10 - 74

Is this how off the chainline is going to be with the 83mm B/B paired to a 135mm spaced rear end ? :madman:

10mm of spacers in the front 74mm of offset in the rear ????

J/K ... LOL


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Ok now I jsut can't resist
> 10 - 74
> 
> Is this how off the chainline is going to be with the 83mm B/B paired to a 135mm spaced rear end ? :madman:
> ...


Damn, that would make for a funky chainline.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Rick was 10 when his 74 old granddad died . . .


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> Rick was 10 when his 74 old granddad died . . .


Why are you so obsessed with when someone in Ricks family died ... that's jsut messed up on so many differnt levels .

How about this ... the bike was designed for 10yr old rider weighing not more than 74lbs!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> How about this ... the bike was designed for 10yr old rider weighing not more than 74lbs!!!


Funny, but as you know, that's definitely not it :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Why are you so obsessed with when someone in Ricks family died ... that's jsut messed up on so many differnt levels .
> 
> How about this ... the bike was designed for 10yr old rider weighing not more than 74lbs!!!


I was about to say the same thing to dirtyharry but figured someone else would....

but gotta say, man, evil4BC, you are just straight HATIN' on this thread.... damn... :nono:


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> I was about to say the same thing to dirtyharry but figured someone else would....
> 
> but gotta say, man, evil4BC, you are just straight HATIN' on this thread.... damn... :nono:


Probably because he knows that this frame will put him out of business.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

It took 10 threads and 74 replies before everyone agreed on one design?


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Ok now I jsut can't resist
> 10 - 74
> 
> Is this how off the chainline is going to be with the 83mm B/B paired to a 135mm spaced rear end ? :madman:
> ...


All I can say about you is, you must love humiliation.
Stay tuned Cookie.
LOL, and I'm not kidding............

RTW.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> I was about to say the same thing to dirtyharry but figured someone else would....
> 
> but gotta say, man, evil4BC, you are just straight HATIN' on this thread.... damn... :nono:


No not hating jsut having fun !

Raghaven .... I'm not worried about my business IE: please see above statement ...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

it took 10 sheese burgers and 74 orders of fries to complete this frame


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> All I can say about you is, you must love humiliation.
> Stay tuned Cookie.
> LOL, and I'm not kidding............
> 
> RTW.


Humilation ? RTW you are the only person who keeps propetuating this sudo battle:skep:

I did find it funny you used a 83mm wide BB with a 135mm rear end .
This does strike me has being a bit wide ... that's it I am intrested though 
Honestly one of if not the best series of threads on MTBR !!


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

You smoked 10 cigars and drank 74 beers while building this frame?


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Hmm, maybe you're really 74 and something about 10 year olds. :ihih: :ihih: :ihih: Forget I even said that. This Foley scandal has just ruined my perfect morals. Yeah, forget that too. My mind permanently resides in the gutter.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Raghavan said:


> You smoked 10 cigars and drank 74 beers while building this frame?


drank 10 cigars and smoked 74 beers


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

You got 10 years probation for stealing 74 bikes when you were a kid







Then thought it would be better to just make your own.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

I hope I am wrong but it could be month and year of some one special who lost their life in Vietnam...


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

coldsteele said:


> You got 10 years probation for stealing 74 bikes when you were a kid
> 
> Then thought it would be better to just make your own.


:lol: 
That's great!
You hurt yourself 10 times while trying to make the frame and then swore 74 times because of it.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

wow, did you know there are 10 number keys and 74 other keys on the standard laptop....(or mine anyway)

 wow


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> Too cool to see all the guesses, but sorry, none right yet.
> BTW, I started welding @ 18, and I'm 48.
> GeoffSS, the Iran thing killed me, nice job. How's Naz ? Tell her I said Hi. Does she ride urban ?
> The frame goes to heat treat this Friday, or next Monday.
> ...


Ha ha, yea uh Nazee totally rides urban and needs a new frame  

She is going to finally get the photo done this weekend I thinks. She was thinking of red hotpants, go-go boots and lipstick on her pink beach cruiser? :thumbsup:

Geoff


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

10-74=(-64) Rick still owes $64 to the guy he bought the aluminum for. 

The death of a family member was something that made sense I just had to stick out there.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The frame was completed in october and took 74 hours to build.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Raghavan said:


> :lol:
> That's great!
> You hurt yourself 10 times while trying to make the frame and then swore 74 times because of it.


Awesome ...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

That sounds good and all, but 74 hours would only be about 3 days (3 days and 2 hrs, specifically). I think it took him a week to get everything done.


There were 10 different voting options for geometry (remember free-rider's poll?), and the poll was open for 74 hours.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

He drank 10 beers while making the frame and it took him 74 tries to get the frame right.
That's 740 beers.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

It's the gear ratio, SS 10-rear and 74-front!

But, wait he could be secretly turning this into the ultimate trials bike with 74-rear and 10-front. You could go up a vertical wall with that ratio!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> That sounds good and all, but 74 hours would only be about 3 days (3 days and 2 hrs, specifically). I think it took him a week to get everything done.
> 
> There were 10 different voting options for geometry (remember free-rider's poll?), and the poll was open for 74 hours.


I meant work hours.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Humilation ? RTW you are the only person who keeps propetuating this sudo battle:skep:
> 
> I did find it funny you used a 83mm wide BB with a 135mm rear end .
> This does strike me has being a bit wide ... that's it I am intrested though
> Honestly one of if not the best series of threads on MTBR !!


Brad,
I am not taking any pleasure in telling you that you need to work on your literacy. I'm pretty sure that '' propetuating, or sudo '' don't exist in the english language, I tried to look them up and they are'nt there. Niether is '' intrested ''. Is it alcohol ? What does '' humilation '' mean ? Like I say, no pleasure in it for me.
It's really not impressive.
Maybe get some help, eh ?
RTW.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

OK, you say that you're 48, so in 1974 you were 16, and in October (10th month), you started welding.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, thats what Snaky69 meant . . .

rick, I think brad meant pseudo (false), not sudo. As far as propetuating, yeah, I think that was beer talking . . . 

Rick, will you tell us who's guess has been closest?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> Rick, will you tell us who's guess has been closest?


What he said.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> Brad,
> I am not taking any pleasure in telling you that you need to work on your literacy. I'm pretty sure that '' propetuating, or sudo '' don't exist in the english language, I tried to look them up and they are'nt there. Niether is '' intrested ''. Is it alcohol ? What does '' humilation '' mean ? Like I say, no pleasure in it for me.
> It's really not impressive.
> Maybe get some help, eh ?
> RTW.


Hahaha, the irony lies in the fact that you can't copy his words and end up mis-typing them!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Hahaha, the irony lies in the fact that you can't copy his words and end up mis-typing them!


Exactly !


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Hahaha, the irony lies in the fact that you can't copy his words and end up mis-typing them!


Huh ?
RTW.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Exactly !


Exactly what ?
RTW.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

You messed up your spelling, missed some contractions, messed up with some quote marks, etc. 

If you're gonna be a dick you gotta be smart.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> You messed up your spelling, missed some contractions, messed up with some quote marks, etc.
> 
> If you're gonna be a dick you gotta be smart.


Well smart dick, show me where I messed up the spelling, I hit the quote button.
propetuating, sudo, intrested...............
Some times it's better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool, than to open it and prove it. 
RTW.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

> I'm pretty sure that '' propetuating, or sudo '' don't exist in the english language, I tried to look them up and they are'nt there. Niether is '' intrested ''.


I guess we're both dumb dicks then. I mis-read your post earlier. And you made a bunch of English mistakes while correcting Brad's. Go figure.

You meant "I'm pretty sure that 'propetuating' or 'sudo' don't exist in the English language. I tried to look them up and they aren't there. Neither is 'intrested.'"


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I guess we're both dumb dicks then. I mis-read your post earlier. And you made a bunch of English mistakes while correcting Brad's. Go figure.
> 
> You meant "I'm pretty sure that 'propetuating' or 'sudo' don't exist in the English language. I tried to look them up and they aren't there. Neither is 'intrested.'"


If you mean you and Brad are dumb dick's, you'll get no arguments here.
I meant what was posted when I hit the quote button.
Let this go.
It does'nt take away anything from my frame, it's sick and new.
Get over it, as it is painted and built, it's only going to get worse for you, and people that are jealous.
Trust me. 

RTW.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Easy there, everybody just needs to chill.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

You Are All Stupid.:madman: :madman: :madman: 


SHOW US THE PAINT RICK!!!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

pavement_hurts said:


> SHOW US THE PAINT RICK!!!


:yesnod:


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> If you mean you and Brad are dumb dick's, you'll get no arguments here.
> I meant what was posted when I hit the quote button.
> Let this go.
> It does'nt take away anything from my frame, it's sick and new.
> ...


I take no pleasure in telling you this but you need to take a lesson in contractions.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

can't we get along.....nice frame


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Easy there, everybody just needs to chill.


I still don't understand where or why the argument started at all even though I read the whole thread, but people, let's no argue over 8 welded metal tubes with cru's dropouts on one end and a few gussets here and there.

I make a lot of mispelling and mistakes too in my posts(I have a good excuse though, english isn't my first language) and I don't see anyone ragging on me about it. Chill out guys, RTW tried something new, *nobody is jealous, but everyone is curious.*.

It's all in good fun, and although I know my post won't stop the argument, I hope it will help stop it.

If you guys still feel pissed at each other after this post, do what you should do : Go outside, and ride with a nice big smile on.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> If you mean you and Brad are dumb dick's, you'll get no arguments here.
> I meant what was posted when I hit the quote button.
> Let this go.
> It does'nt take away anything from my frame, it's sick and new.
> ...


RTW ... your making allot of friends on this board arnt you .

How childish is this that you have lowered yourself you petty insults and threats via PM


rickthewelder said:


> Hey dude,
> You need to back off. Drink and go after someone else.
> You are supposed to be a professional.
> If you keep messing with me, your gonna get hurt.
> Rick.


I have only commended you on this project though-out . Wear you have felt the need to interpret these as attacks on your character and ability as a bike builder which they clearly were not .

You accuse me of being a drunk ... Not even close last beer I had was a I-bike second day with lunch . Get a grip man !

As WCH pointed out .... I'm a designer not a production slave , my designs have consistently pushed the evolution of bike design for well over the past 10 years .
See new 07" SF and new proprietary chain-guide design .

I have been dealing with salty F-s like you in this industry trying to put me down since day one ... Go figure my company is named NEMESIS PROJECT :thumbsup:


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Quityer*****in and tell us whos closest!
And Evil, you should send me a bike so i can see if it pushes the design envelope.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> Evil, you should send me a bike so i can see if it pushes the design envelope.


Bicyclist is getting the test bike next , be patient and I might pencil you on the demo list next


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Bicyclist is getting the test bike next , be patient and I might pencil you on the demo list next


IS it a complete or frame only you demo out? Which model is it?


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Bicyclist is getting the test bike next , be patient and I might pencil you on the demo list next


OK, since you can't generate enough hits on your website, or that pathetic '' Suffer '' thread,
use the 10-74 thread ?
I get it.
You are a fvckin' genius. I could learn a lot from you.
2 words, biker buildoff................
Bottoms up.
RTW.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> OK, since you can't generate enough hits on your website, or that pathetic '' Suffer '' thread,
> use the 10-74 thread ?
> I get it.
> You are a fvckin' genius. I could learn a lot from you.
> ...


Man just chill, it's all about bikes and not about fights here. I want to see build pics, action pics, and help out people if I can on this forum, not two people fight over chunks of metal, because that's just what a bike is, albeit fun, it is still a big chunk of metal and plastic. There are things that are way more worth your time than fighting over that.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Right Rick. You're welding out of your garage and Brad drives around a GTI, and has the money to make a free "test" frame for me, yet he really needs some more business.

Not only that but he was responding to someone else's post. You're the fvcking genius.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> OK, since you can't generate enough hits on your website, or that pathetic '' Suffer '' thread,
> use the 10-74 thread ?
> I get it.
> You are a fvckin' genius. I could learn a lot from you.
> ...


Nope not the case ... my threads consistently rank in the top of any forum i post in FYI!

I was replying to a question addressed to me in your thread 
This link my help you understand the web forums a bit better .
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php

WOw .. your really getting defensive ... over what ?
If you feel I made a smart ass comment tward you please go back and post it ?
You on the other hand have puplically called me stupid and accused me of being a drunk! Not Cool !

Biker build off .. sure but to be fair it should also include a solid run at any skatepark to prove the bikes worth by the builder ! Oh I forgot you dont "urban huck " and your wife bags on you for it 



RTW said:


> then, my wife tell's me because I'm not 20, or 17 or 15.
> And she tell's me it's because I don't urban huck !!
> Imagine that from a 45 year old woman !


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> IS it a complete or frame only you demo out? Which model is it?


I'm demo-ing a 24" DM frame and writing a comparitive review of that and my Tonic Fall Guy.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

wow yall are so unchill your almost making me mad about whatever your mad about


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I'm demo-ing a 24" DM frame and writing a comparitive review of that and my Tonic Fall Guy.


Sounds good. I think they'll come off fairly even.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I know they're both real similar but I'm gonna nit-pick at the differences and post a real review of two of the best DJ/street bikes out there.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Bicyclist is getting the test bike next , be patient and I might pencil you on the demo list next


Problem is, you won't be getting it back.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Right Rick. You're welding out of your garage and Brad drives around a GTI, and has the money to make a free "test" frame for me, yet he really needs some more business.
> 
> Not only that but he was responding to someone else's post. You're the fvcking genius.


No, he drives and R32. His has 4wd and a V6.:thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Pathetic and childish! GG jaggoffs.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Yay Internets!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Nope not the case ... my threads consistently rank in the top of any forum i post in FYI!
> 
> I was replying to a question addressed to me in your thread
> This link my help you understand the web forums a bit better .
> ...


Both of you need to chill. Both of you are amazing bike builders. And both of you have... "different" personalities. (From what I understand, that's why Unreal doesn't sell Brad's bikes) (and RTW kind of has that slightly obnoxious "buy American" because everything else sucks attitude). Not trying to throw any low blows, or hate, or anything. But chill out guys. From what I've seen, Brad has thrown a lot of positive comments out there. And RTW, you've deserved all of the compliments. Both of you are usually pretty straight. Think of the possiblities if you two collaborated?

Meanwhile... How about both of you stencil me in on the demo list? Or can I make number one on the list for your squish bike? Comeon brad... You're the one showing off how you can stand on the dropouts and I can't do that on my Addict. Soo... How about sending me a bike that I can stand on? Haha.

Take it easy guys. Have fun, that's what biking is supposed to be about. And these forums are to help like-minded people communicate.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> my designs have consistently pushed the evolution of bike design for well over the past 10 years .


Dude, three words: Four Bikes Battletech. What the fvck were you thinking when you designed that monstrosity? On the other hand, I think that your current designs look sweet.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Nope not the case ... my threads consistently rank in the top of any forum i post in FYI!
> 
> I was replying to a question addressed to me in your thread
> This link my help you understand the web forums a bit better .
> ...


Ok, here,
Forums Read Guidelines Log Out

Control Panel 
Settings & Options 
Edit Signature 
Edit Email & Password 
Edit Profile 
Edit Options 
Edit Avatar 
Edit Profile Picture 
Private Messages 
List Messages 
Send New Message 
Track Messages 
Edit Folders 
Subscribed Threads 
List Subscriptions 
Edit Folders 
Miscellaneous 
Event Reminders 
Buddy / Ignore Lists 
Attachments 
View Profile NEW! 
Private Message: Re: WTF is your problem ? 
10 Hours Ago 
Evil4bc 
mtbr member

user gallery

Join Date: Apr 2004
Posts: 1,151 
Re: WTF is your problem ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by rickthewelder
Hey dude,
You need to back off. Drink and go after someone else.
You are supposed to be a professional.
If you keep messing with me, your gonna get hurt.
Rick.

Rick

First off I dont drink , so bad assumption on your part there .

I might ask you the same question as you get very defensive with any comment I make , now the what's your problem . 
Now your treating me via PM ... NOT cool RTW

There have been so many ways I could have made you look even worse If I wanted too but have not , you on the other hand keep pushing it further .

Dont make me dig up the comment about your wife even bagging on you "cus you dont urban huck "

It's so not even were riding going right now , and you dont even see that . Progression is what fuels this sport .

I have NEVER made this a issue of my bikes vs your bikes.

You build aluminum I build steel , then you supposedly went out and spend all this cash to re machine your jig so you can back purge steel ... WHY

Rick ... take a bit of your own advise let this one go , I am very secure in my standing in the bike world and honestly am not worried about someone twice my weight and almost twice my age.

I have been dealing with salty F-s like you in this industry trying to put me down since day one ... Go figure my company is named NEMESIS PROJECT
__________________
NemesisProject.com
IndustryNine.net
Marzocchi.com
http://www.roguemtb.com

Link to Interview W/ riding photos on Grindstate.com


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I still want to know what Brad was thinking when he designed the Battletech.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Nevermind. I didn't realize that I had a PM. This forum setup is too busy and complicated.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Nevermind. I didn't realize that I had a PM. This forum setup is too busy and complicated.


What is the most annoying here is that posts aren't placed in order.


----------



## d-boy000 (May 12, 2006)

i think that evil is a bit coky ( thats wot it seems like to me, he may not be in real life) and has peed off an older man.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I think that the older man started it.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I think that the older man started it.


I think the curmudgeonly youth is egging it on...

seriously though,
you know, I can pee pretty far...  
yeah, me too, but I can pee farther than you  
no no, no way, I can pee farther than that... :thumbsup: 
I don't think so, I can pee way beyond that...  
not like that, I use my right hand...  
yeah, that's stupid, I use my left...  
hell no, I can pee farther than you without any hands!  
fvck that, you have to squat to pee! :madmax: 
(women and children screaming and fleeing in the background, while others look-on and cheer for sides)
let's measure.... :skep: 
oh wait, you know, I don't even have to pee anymore... 
yeah, me neither... 
that was stupid... let's ride.

and yeah, internet forums... haha... what a joke, it can reduce us so far. 
wow, I never thought I'd use the smilies to that extent, ever....


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> I think the curmudgeonly youth is egging it on...
> 
> seriously though,
> you know, I can pee pretty far...
> ...


:yesnod:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I think we all need to think before we type.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

*wtf*

everyone stop being a damn english teacher! we got enough crap in school about this stuff...this is mtbr, not a grammar test. geez. who cares if someone misspells something, its not the end of the world...i bet i spelt something wrong in this post and look no one is dead, its not a big deal. seriously.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

i like downhill said:


> everyone stop being a damn english teacher! we got enough crap in school about this stuff...this is mtbr, not a grammar test. geez. who cares if someone misspells something, its not the end of the world...i bet i spelt something wrong in this post and look no one is dead, its not a big deal. seriously.


Agreed:yesnod:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I personally think it makes you look retarded when you can't take the time to form a proper sentence or even spell out a word. I also hate when ppl start tellin u whut u should do 2. <----see? retarded. Oh, well. No sense trippin about it.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

eye wood hav too agri aslo aswel


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> What is the most annoying here is that posts aren't placed in order.


You can fix that on User Cp > Edit options > Thread display options
You probably have hybrid on, so just select linear so the posts show chronologically.

I also think that the RTW vs Evil4BC fight is a bit childish. However, it is still somewhat entretaining


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Jeez, yurr spelling iz awphul.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> Jeez, yurr spelling iz awphul.


And yours is very gud an perfect eh?  :nono:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> You can fix that on User Cp > Edit options > Thread display options
> You probably have hybrid on, so just select linear so the posts show chronologically.
> 
> I also think that the RTW vs Evil4BC fight is a bit childish. However, it is still somewhat entretaining


dude thanks iv been kicking my comp alot latly over that


----------



## d-boy000 (May 12, 2006)

i like downhill said:


> everyone stop being a damn english teacher! we got enough crap in school about this stuff...this is mtbr, not a grammar test. geez. who cares if someone misspells something, its not the end of the world...i bet i spelt something wrong in this post and look no one is dead, its not a big deal. seriously.


thats wot i was stating quite a while ago.

anyway this uni in america sumwer found out that if u keep the first and last letters in order and the middle letters all over the place u can still read it. eg sepllnig u can see its spelling


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I hope you caught the sarcasm . . . And aren't just saying I'm a bad speller.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> I hope you caught the sarcasm . . . And aren't just saying I'm a bad speller.


I hope you caught mine :skep:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

hard to tell with the smilies you chose. Just checkin'! :thumbsup:


----------

